# Jester Bees



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

I've had nothing but good experiences with him also when we drove up to West Ridge to pick up our orders. I haven't seen him in a while but I got Russians from him when he had them. Loved them and the family had a great time up there also. You're right he was very helpful and friendly, even though we were 'small potatoes' and asked questions himself about any equipment we had that he was interested in.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I had the same great experience this spring. I've worked with Kevin for several seasons and have nothing but good things to report. I would not hesitate to work with him again.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

